# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  80 Euro für ein Wochenende Fahrspaß

## demolitionbobsch

Hy Leute, Endlich ist es sich ausgegangen die Gravity Card meines Freundes am Semmering zurückzugeben. 
Hat alles toll funktioniert mussten nur Befunde abgeben (Unfall=Saison gelaufen) damit wir beweisen konnten das er ned mehr fährt heuer und dass auch die anderen bikeparks bescheid wissend das mehr als das Eröffnungswochenende nicht drin war  :Frown:  

Am Telefon hat man uns vorher gesagt dass er wahrscheinlich den ganzen Betrag von 322 euro inkl. Einsatz zurückbekommen wird. 

Dem war dann nicht so wir konnten die Gravity Card zwar zurückgeben aber wir bekamen lediglich 242 Euro zurück... 

Meiner Rechnung nach kostet eine Tageskarte bei 25,- also wie kommen die auf 80 weniger?

War ein Teurer Spass  :Evil: 

"Dafür das der Service an der Kasse des Semmerings sehr zu wünschen übrig lässt muss ich das Semmering mountainbikerteam sehr loben ist schön so top motivierte bikemechaniker vorzufinden" - grüße ans Team

----------


## vladisman

mich wunderts das die euch überhaupt geld zurückgegeben haben,....

also sei froh dasses "nur" 80 euro waren die se euch abgezwackt haben,...

mfg

----------


## demolitionbobsch

is eh wahr .... nur tät mich echt interessieren wie die auf das kommen... werd mir nächstes jahr echt überlegen obs nicht ein paar tageskarten oder so auch tun.

----------


## punkt

anstatt sich über etwas kulanz zu freuen, wird weiter gemault. kann ja nicht wahr sein.

----------


## stephan-

> anstatt sich über etwas kulanz zu freuen, wird weiter gemault. kann ja nicht wahr sein.


80€ für die Kulanz find ich ziemlich viel - aber ansonsten kann er natürlich froh sein, überhaupt etwas wiederbekommen zu haben, klare Sache.

----------


## Infernal

seit froh das ihr überhaupt was bekommen habt... bei solchen geschichten gibts normalerweiße keinen müden cent

mfg alex

----------


## dolcho

finds auch lächerlich, dassd dich beschwerst.

die saison ist ja eh noch lang...was hat er sich denn getan, dass
er denkt dieses jahr gar nimmer fahren zu können

----------


## demolitionbobsch

komplettes knie arsch erste op hat er schon hinter sich zweite gibts in etwa 4-6 wochen und dann ev. noch dritte.... also mit biken wird frühestens wieder in 6 monaten was... wenn überhaupt...

----------


## entropie

würd an deiner stelle auch froh sein, zumindest die 242€ wieder zu haben.
wie die auf 80€ kommen: bearbeitungsgebühren. haben ja einen gewaltigen mehraufwand durch die rückgabe und wennst dir überlegst, wieviel eine bruttolohnstunde kostet...
is schon fair, vor allem, da die parks ja nicht gerade im geld schwimmen, können sie es sich nicht leisten, geld zu verschenken.

----------


## ND4SPD

Ist es am Semmering passiert?

AGBs gelesen? Was steht dort drinnen?

Wenn Du am Telefon eine Auskunft bekommen hast, mit wem hast Du dann gesprochen? Sollte ja dann nicht schwer sein, diese Person dort ausfindig zu machen und das zu klären?!

Wichtig bei sowas ist, finde ich, das persönlich, möglichst freundlich zu klären ...

----------


## georg

Es ist bei Skikarten üblich bei ärztlicher Bestätigung und bei so einem Totalausfall die Karte zurückzuerstatten. Das war schon immer so. Natürlich macht das niemand gerne aber gerade bei Karten mit langer Laufzeit wie Saisonkarten wäre keine Rückvergütung bei Unfall oder Austausch bei Verlust eine Kundenverarsche.

So gesehen finde ich nicht, dass er froh sein soll wenigstens etwas zurückzubekommen. Das ist Stand der Dinge. Die Höhe richtet sich natärlich nach der Dauer wie lange die Karte schon gültig ist. Zwar wäre es für den Betreiber natürlich möglich auf Knopfdruck sofort zu wissen wann, wo und wie oft diese Karte benutzt wurde und so abzurechnen aber das ist offensichtlich nicht im Interesse der Liftgesellschaft.

Daher finde ich die Bearbeitung in diesem Falle als normal abgelaufen an. Weder besonders schlecht noch besonders gut. So sollte es aus Kundensicht nicht gehen, aber es ist das Minimum was man sich als Kunde erwarten darf und soll.

----------


## stephan-

> wie die auf 80€ kommen: bearbeitungsgebühren. haben ja einen gewaltigen mehraufwand durch die rückgabe und wennst dir überlegst, wieviel eine bruttolohnstunde kostet...
> is schon fair, vor allem, da die parks ja nicht gerade im geld schwimmen, können sie es sich nicht leisten, geld zu verschenken.


Gewaltiger Mehraufwand? Das bezweifel ich.

Du findest es also fair, das die Parks so viel einbehalten, da sie nichts zu verschenken haben!? Meinst du denn, der Kunde hat etwas zu verschenken? Der braucht sein Geld auch dringend. Der Kunde hat die bezahlte Leistung nicht in Anspruch genommen, also steht ihm theoretisch sein Geld zu. Sonst verschentk er es nämlich an den Park, das ist sicherlich alles andere als fair.

----------


## mankra

Wenns eine Eintrittskarte nicht einlöst, bekommst Dein Geld auch nicht zurück.

Im Prinzipp gehts nur um einen Punkt: Steht irgendwo schriftlich, daß es bei Verletzung einen Teil des Geldes zurückgibt? Wenn ja, steht auch, wie es berechnet wird?

Wenn das nirgends steht, ist alles, was zurückgezahlt wurde freiwillige Kulanz.

Wenn dies es aber doch irgendwo AGB gibt, wo dies festgehalten wird, dann einfach nachrechnen.

----------


## georg

Wobei einige Bergbahnen ihre eigenen AGBs nicht kennen. Ich habe in Obertauern mit den dortigen Liftbetreibern bis hinauf zum GF bis aufs Blut gestritten weil in den AGBs drinnen steht, das die SSSC bei Verlust ersetzt wird. Die wollten die gerade mal 2 Monate alte SSSC nicht ersetzen und haben abgestritten, dass das in den Vertragsbedingungen erwähnt wird. Das war aber ein Grund wieso ich das Ding überhaupt genommen hab. Jetzt zupf mal auf die Schnelle die AGBs heraus.

Habs dann aber nach rund einer Stunde Streit dann doch bekommen.

----------


## Sethimus

kann es sein dass keiner der beteiligten parks ueberhaupt die agbs auf der site hat? bei uns in deutschland waer das ein uebler abmahnungsgrund...

----------


## mankra

Da Online nichts verkauft wird, müssen wohl keine AGB online sein.

Übrigens, bei Euch ist auch der Begriff AGB´s, AGBs, etc. abmahnungsfähig, richtig ist AGB, da es eine Abkürzung einer Plural Bezeichnung ist:
Allgeimene Geschäfts Bedienung*en*

----------


## demolitionbobsch

ist am Semmering passiert und sie sollten anstatt kunden abzuzocken lieber die strecken besser prepariert denn wären die spurrinnen vom Vortag ned so schlimm gwesen hätts das knie auch wahrscheinlich üblerlebt, und die karte entwerten und in die kassa greifen is ned so a großer mehraufwand denke ich

----------


## georg

Naja, jetzt aber mal kürzer treten: Einen Sturz oder gar die Auswirkungen eines Sturzes auf Spurrillen durch schlechte Präparierung zurückzuführen ist schon sehr gewagt. Anders wäre es wenn ein Draht über die Strecke gespannt wäre, irgendein Mist auf der Strecke liegt der dort nichts verloren hat oder man von einem hervorstehenden Holzpfeiler gepfählt wird und solche Sachen.
Aber ein Sturz wegen Spurrinnen??? Also bitte, wir sind hier im downhill-board nicht bei den Synchronschwimmern.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## fipu

> ist am Semmering passiert und sie sollten anstatt kunden abzuzocken lieber die strecken besser prepariert denn wären die spurrinnen vom Vortag ned so schlimm gwesen hätts das knie auch wahrscheinlich üblerlebt, und die karte entwerten und in die kassa greifen is ned so a großer mehraufwand denke ich


Was erwartest du?! Das da jeden Abend einige Leute die komplette Strecke planieren?! Ich glaube doch nicht. Da müsste ne Karte wohl um einiges teurer sein, dass das passiert.

----------


## Tom

He he nix gegen Syncronschwimmer und syncronduscher bitte gell Herr Teamkollege ,sonst gibts eine schelte !!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## dolcho

wegen spurrillen ?
man sollte die schuld nicht immer bei anderen suchen.

gerade das langweilt mich ja so.
mir gehts schon immer tierisch auf die e+++, wenn ich nen
haftungsverzicht unterschreiben muss.
dabei ist das eigentlich selbstverständlich, dass man für das
eigene fahren verantwortlich ist.
selbst wenn northshores brechen und man sich deshalb abschießt...
liegt die schuld meiner ansicht nach beim fahrer. immer erst die lage checken.

Im übrigen ist es ja nicht der normalfall, dass verletztungen so langwierig sind,
dass man deshalb immer gleich die saison vergessen kann.
kumpels und ich fahren inzwischen. alle mind. das 10. jahr und da war keiner länger als
4 wochen out.
Passieren kann so was natürlich immer...aber ist ja zum glück nicht alltäglich, oder?

Wenn so wäre, würden die Betreiber das in die Preise einkalkulieren und das fänd ich
sch...

Schon schlimm genug das man Krankenkassenbeiträge größtenteils dafür zahlt,
dass andere ständig zum Arzt rennen können.

----------


## Gnagflow

> ist am Semmering passiert und sie sollten anstatt kunden abzuzocken lieber die strecken besser prepariert denn wären die spurrinnen vom Vortag ned so schlimm gwesen hätts das knie auch wahrscheinlich üblerlebt, und die karte entwerten und in die kassa greifen is ned so a großer mehraufwand denke ich


Aber jetzt runter vom Gas. Dann hört bitte zum DH-fahren auf. Irgendjemanden eine Schuld geben bei einem Sturz wo im Prinzip keiner was dafür kann ist echt org.
Habt eh so viel Geld zurück bekommen also seit zufrieden. Mein Kollege ist voriges Jahr gestürzt nach der zweiten Fahrt. Hat ein Leihbike gehabt und eine halb Tages Karte, er bekam kein Geld zurück und wir kamen nie auf die Idee da irgendetwas einzuforden!!

----------


## mankra

> wären die spurrinnen vom Vortag ned so schlimm gwesen hätts das knie auch wahrscheinlich üblerlebt,


Semmering ist eh schon so einfach, sollens vielleicht asphaltieren.....

Vielleicht wäre Schach die bessere Sportart........

*kopfschüttel*

----------


## entropie

> Wenns eine Eintrittskarte nicht einlöst, bekommst Dein Geld auch nicht zurück.
> 
> Im Prinzipp gehts nur um einen Punkt: Steht irgendwo schriftlich, daß es bei Verletzung einen Teil des Geldes zurückgibt? Wenn ja, steht auch, wie es berechnet wird?
> 
> Wenn das nirgends steht, ist alles, was zurückgezahlt wurde freiwillige Kulanz.
> 
> Wenn dies es aber doch irgendwo AGB gibt, wo dies festgehalten wird, dann einfach nachrechnen.


bin da ganz deiner meinung. Wollt nur zeigen, wie man auf so einen Betrag kommt, der einfach realistisch ist. 
und wie auch schon vorher gesagt: bevor man sich aufregt: AGB durchlesen. Sonst gibts da nix mehr zu sagen. 
Und wenn du einer Spurrille die Schuld gibst, dann hast das Rad wohl durchn Wald geschoben, denn manche Wurzel ist auch nicht viel anders zu fahren als eine Spurrille. Wenn nicht, ist die Argumentation von dir hinfällig

----------


## Sethimus

> Da Online nichts verkauft wird, müssen wohl keine AGB online sein.
> 
> Übrigens, bei Euch ist auch der Begriff AGB´s, AGBs, etc. abmahnungsfähig, richtig ist AGB, da es eine Abkürzung einer Plural Bezeichnung ist:
> Allgeimene Geschäfts Bedienung*en*


deppenanwaelten halt  :Wink:

----------


## mankra

@entropie:
Da Du mich zitiert hast un ein einer Wurscht dahinschreibst:
Ich bin zwar letztes Wochenende auch wegen Spurrillen öfters gestürzt, so oft, daß ich mit dem mitzählen nicht mitgekommen bin, aber das in Windisch und ich bin nicht der Threadersteller.

Aja, wenn wir gleich dabei sind: @Gebirgsradler: Du bist an einigen blauen Flecken schuld, wahrscheinlich nicht nur an meinen  :Twisted:  :Twisted:

----------


## demolitionbobsch

finde wenn man schon so viel geld abzockt sollt man auch darauf achten nach echt zachem regen mal nachpräparieren könnte und ich suche die schuld keineswegs bei anderen aber bei 240 euro für zwei tage fahrn is strecke präparieren auch drinn...

----------


## Sethimus

persoenliches pech, sagt dir der begriff was? wir leben nicht in der rosa watte flatrate gesellschaft, auch wenn das einige gern so haetten. du hast eine leistung bestellt, diese in anspruch genommen und kannst diese aus persoenlichen gruenden nicht mehr wahrnehmen. du hast vom bikepark durch eine kulanzleistung 75% des urspruenglichen wertes zurueck bekommen. jetzt maulst du dass die nach regen die strecke nicht extra fuer dich planieren, damit du ohne nachzudenken ballern gehen kannst. faehrst du im winter wenns schneit auch genauso schnell wie im sommer weil "die ja streuen"? beleg mal nen kurs "wie schaut die realitaet aus", wird glaub ziemlich hart fuer dich... (kleiner tipp: im leben bist du in erster linie fuer dich komplett allein verantwortlich, also handle auch dementsprechend...)

----------


## georg

@demolitionbobsch: Am Anfang hast du ja noch recht vernünftig geklungen, aber jetzt wird das grausam.  :Fore Head Slap: 

Solche Leute wie du sind der Grund warum:

- auf Festln Glasflaschen verboten sind
- am Tag mit Licht gefahren werden muss
- irgendwann auf Fahrräder Kennzeichen montiert werden
- bei der Mikrowelle dabei steht, dass man keine Haustiere drinnen trocknen darf.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## stephan-

- Auf Kaffeebechern draufsteht, dass der Inhalt sehr heiß ist

----------


## entropie

@ mankra

habs nur deswegen zitiert, damit man weis, dass ich bei diesem post von dir einer meinung bin und nicht auf deinen letzten  :Wink: . Damit man sich auskennt  :Wink:

----------


## mankra

Also entweder will uns demolitionbotsch unterhalten und das soll ein lustiger Satirethread werden oder hat wirklich ein sehr verschobenes Weltbild.

@demolitionbobsch:
Obwohl Du scheinbar die Antworten in diesem Thread nicht liest oder verstehst und weiterhin in Deinem Traumland unterwegs bist, versuche ich trotzdem eine vernünftige Antwort zu geben:
1. Du wurdest nicht abgezogt, ganz im Gegenteil, Du hast Geld erhalten, daß Dir rechtlich nicht zugestanden wäre, sondern aus reiner Kulanz ausbezahlt wurde. Sehe als Geschenk an. 
2. Wenns weiterhin diesen Sport, oder irgendeinen Sport oder jemanls im Straßenverkehr teilnehmen möchtest, ganz Wichtig für Deine Gesundheit und Deiner Mitmenschen: Man paßt die Geschwindigkeit den Gegebenheiten an und nicht die Gegebenheiten der Möchtegerngeschwindigkeiten.
Leute wie Du sind Schuld, daß man nicht frei im Gebirge oder Wald legal fahren darf, da bei einem Unfall der Untergrund schuld ist.
3. Hab ich mir gerade Deine Postings angesehen. Auch wenn die Kohle nicht so locker sitzt, spare nicht bei Deiner Schutzausrüstung, wer mit einem 40,- Helm unterwegs ist, beim Panzer max. 100,- ausgeben möchte, etc. macht einen großen Fehler. Lieber ein paar BlingBling Teile weniger, dafür aber ordentliche und komplette Schutzausrüstung, dann tut ein Ausrutscher wegen einer Spurrinne auch nicht so weh.
4. Arbeite an Deiner Fahrtechnik, Du wirst noch vielen Spurrillen begegnen.

5. Versuche wenigesten Grundlegende Groß/Kleinschreibung und Satzzeichen einzuhalten. Wir sind sicher kein Rechtschreibforum, aber so ist es unnötig schwer zu lesen.

----------


## fipu

> - bei der Mikrowelle dabei steht, dass man keine Haustiere drinnen trocknen darf.


WAAAS?! Das darf man nicht?! Sche..e, ich muss weg! Meine Mize!!! :EEK!:  :Big Grin: 

Nimms locker und sag halt deinem Kumpel, er soll ein Wochenende zu Hause bleiben und nichts saufen gehen. So sind die 80.- Euro schnell wieder drinen. 
Du hast wenigsten 240.- Euro erhalten. Besser als nichts, was auch möglich gewesen wäre. Falls du weiterhin mit dem nicht klar kommst, du kannst ja auch den Berg hinauf laufen oder trampen. Es zwingt dich keiner die Bahn zu benutzen.

Habe fertig...

----------


## demolitionbobsch

> Also entweder will uns demolitionbotsch unterhalten und das soll ein lustiger Satirethread werden oder hat wirklich ein sehr verschobenes Weltbild.
> 
> @demolitionbobsch:
> Obwohl Du scheinbar die Antworten in diesem Thread nicht liest oder verstehst und weiterhin in Deinem Traumland unterwegs bist, versuche ich trotzdem eine vernünftige Antwort zu geben:
> 1. Du wurdest nicht abgezogt, ganz im Gegenteil, Du hast Geld erhalten, daß Dir rechtlich nicht zugestanden wäre, sondern aus reiner Kulanz ausbezahlt wurde. Sehe als Geschenk an. 
> 2. Wenns weiterhin diesen Sport, oder irgendeinen Sport oder jemanls im Straßenverkehr teilnehmen möchtest, ganz Wichtig für Deine Gesundheit und Deiner Mitmenschen: Man paßt die Geschwindigkeit den Gegebenheiten an und nicht die Gegebenheiten der Möchtegerngeschwindigkeiten.
> Leute wie Du sind Schuld, daß man nicht frei im Gebirge oder Wald legal fahren darf, da bei einem Unfall der Untergrund schuld ist.
> 3. Hab ich mir gerade Deine Postings angesehen. Auch wenn die Kohle nicht so locker sitzt, spare nicht bei Deiner Schutzausrüstung, wer mit einem 40,- Helm unterwegs ist, beim Panzer max. 100,- ausgeben möchte, etc. macht einen großen Fehler. Lieber ein paar BlingBling Teile weniger, dafür aber ordentliche und komplette Schutzausrüstung, dann tut ein Ausrutscher wegen einer Spurrinne auch nicht so weh.
> 4. Arbeite an Deiner Fahrtechnik, Du wirst noch vielen Spurrillen begegnen.
> ...


sag ned zu mir ich soll lesen denn anscheinend hast du ned mitgekriegt das mein freund gestürzt ist und ned ich

----------


## georg

:Rolleyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Embarrassment:   :Rolleyes:

----------


## demolitionbobsch

Ich scheiss sowieso schon auf diese diskussion, wenn man mir sogar punkte abzieht dafür das ich meine Meinung sage aber anscheinend existiert sowas wie meinungsfreiheit auch nur in meinem Traumland

----------


## georg

So, jetzt ganz offen und ehrlich von einem der dir keine Minuspunkte gegeben hat:

1) Rückgabe der Karte

Ich habe es nicht nachgerechnet, aber wenn du eine Karte mit längerer Gültigkeitsdauer kaufst, ist es in Österreich üblich, dass man - wenn man sich verletzt - die Karte ab dem Datum der Verletzung rückerstattet bekommt. Natürlich mit ärztl. Bestätigung etc. blabla, eh klar.

Dh. wenn du eine Saisonkarte kaufst und du verletzt dich in der Mitte der Saison schwer, dann kriegst du die Hälfte er Karte zurück. So weit der übliche Vorgang. Ob da einige Skigebiete noch eine Bearbeitungsgebühr abziehen weiß ich nicht, kann sein, aber das wäre meiner Meinung nach Abzockerei und unfair.

So weit sind wir uns ja einig.

Wenn du jetzt aber hergehst und sagst: Aber ich bin in diesem - zum Beispiel - halben Jahr nur 5x gefahren, dann ist das deine Angelegenheit und interessiert genau NIEMANDEN. Oder gehst du am Ende von der Saison zurück und sagst: Ich bin aber nur am Wochenende gefahren ich will die Wochentage dazwischen rückerstattet haben?

Das hoffe ich ja doch nicht, obwohl ich mir da bei dir auch nicht sicher bin.

2) Die Spurrille

Natürlich gibt es Sachen die fahrlässig sind, keine Frage. Aber die kommen nur selten vor. Also laß die Spurrillen wo sie sind. Eine Downhillstrecke ist nun einmal rumpelig und da hast DU dafür zu sorgen dass du heil runterkommst. Klar sollte der Betreiber ab und zu sanieren um Erosion etc vorzubeugen. Aber eine Spurrille gehört sicher nicht dazu und wenn wegen so einem wie dir die Downhillstrecken planiert, geschottert, mit Holz verkleidet etc werden, dann hoffe ich, dass ich so einem Typen wie dir real nie begegne.

Das ist tatsächlich Unfug und Minuspunkte für so eine Meinung die dermaßen neben unserem Sport liegt finde ich ok.

Sprich: Bei dem Punkt hast du einen Vogel. Geh auf die Familystrecke oder fahr den Donauradweg Passau-Wien.

----------


## demolitionbobsch

wollt ihr jetz ewig meine ´Meinung anprangern? Ich find das echt unnötig und 2 Tage (ein We) sind keine 15 prozent der Saison... 
Werde dazu aber nix mehr sagen glaub das nimmt sonst ka end mehr

----------


## Sethimus

die saison dauert von mai bis september (grob gesagt). wenn du dir erst im juli ne saisonkarte kaufst, zahlst du ja immer noch den vollen preis. ergo ist deiner argumentation "nurn wochenende" wieder hinfaellig.

----------


## stephan-

> wollt ihr jetz ewig meine ´Meinung anprangern? Ich find das echt unnötig und 2 Tage (ein We) sind keine 15 prozent der Saison... 
> Werde dazu aber nix mehr sagen glaub das nimmt sonst ka end mehr


Lies georgs Posting nochmal genau. Da steht, das nicht die Dauer der Kartennutzung von Bedeutung ist, sondern der Zeitraum von der Erhältlichkeit der Saisonkarte bis zum Abgabedatum wegen Verletzung.

Zum Rest kann ich georg nur zustimmen, sich wegen einer Spurrille aufzuregen auf einer DH Strecke und die als Sturzgrund anzugeben ist wirklich absolut daneben. Wenn ihr nicht fahren könnt dann lasst es sein oder sucht den Fehler bei euch. Zumal Stürze einfach dazugehören in diesem Sport.
Weiterhin frage ich mich wie es mit der Sporttauglichkeit deines Kollegen aussieht. Normalerweise steckt man einfache Stürze ganz gut weg (wegrutschen wegen Wurzel/Spurrille) und fährt weiter. Was ist hier passiert, so dass er direkt fürs ganze Jahr raus ist? Klar, blöde Zufälle gibts immer und man bricht sich was bei kleineren Aktionen - aber grundsätzlich steckt jemand der in guter physischer Lage ist solche Stürze weg ohne den Rest der Saison auszufallen. Wobei ich die Umstände ja auch nicht kenne, wollte ich nur mal erwähnen - soll keine Verurteilung sein.

----------


## gamml

Wow, is ja wie bei einer Hexenverbrennung hier  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .
Langsam glaub ich hat sie's verstanden dass hier niemand ihrer Meinung ist, trotzdem könnts man jetzt langsam sein lassen oder wollts ihr weitere zwei Seiten lang vohalten dass sie sich doch freuen soll.
Glaub mit der Verletzung ist sie und ihr Freund schon genug bedient.....

Von mir mal alles Gute und gute Besserung! 

Ich weiß nur zu gut wie und über was man sich alles aufregen kann wenn mal was passiert ist und versteh den Groll deshalb recht gut.....




> Weiterhin frage ich mich wie es mit der Sporttauglichkeit deines Kollegen aussieht. Normalerweise steckt man einfache Stürze ganz gut weg (wegrutschen wegen Wurzel/Spurrille) und fährt weiter. Was ist hier passiert, so dass er direkt fürs ganze Jahr raus ist? Klar, blöde Zufälle gibts immer und man bricht sich was bei kleineren Aktionen - aber grundsätzlich steckt jemand der in guter physischer Lage ist solche Stürze weg ohne den Rest der Saison auszufallen. Wobei ich die Umstände ja auch nicht kenne, wollte ich nur mal erwähnen - soll keine Verurteilung sein.


 :Rolleyes: 
Haha des meinst jetzt nicht ernst, des is doch noch viel viel viel lächerlicher als des Sturz auf eine Spurrille zu schieben.
Ich hab mir des Kreuzband bei am ziehmlich kleinen Sprung (verglichen damit was andere so machn) beim Skifahrn gerissen, wills meine "Sporttauglichkeit" vll auch anzweifeln..........

 :Stick Out Tongue:  tztztz Sachen gibts, aber hauptsache du hast noch was geschrieben....

lg kle

----------


## stephan-

> Haha des meinst jetzt nicht ernst, des is doch noch viel viel viel lächerlicher als des Sturz auf eine Spurrille zu schieben.
> Ich hab mir des Kreuzband bei am ziehmlich kleinen Sprung (verglichen damit was andere so machn) beim Skifahrn gerissen, wills meine "Sporttauglichkeit" vll auch anzweifeln..........
> 
>  tztztz Sachen gibts, aber hauptsache du hast noch was geschrieben....
> 
> lg kle


Irgendwie kann man das wohl wirklich nicht verallgemeinern da, wie ich vergaß, oft Verletzungen bei den kleinen Sachen passieren. Wollte eben darauf hinaus das man, solange man nicht bei nem Sprung oder vor einen Baum brettert ja idR wieder aufsteht und weiterfährt. Unverständlich, ich weiß. War irgendwie Bullshit der Absatz, war gerade so im Schreiben drin und hab scheinbar den Faden verloren.  :Big Grin:  Man möge mir verzeihen, habe auch noch gut Restalkohol (Standardausrede im Netz  :Big Grin: )

----------


## georg

@demolitionbobsch: Ich will nicht deine Meinung anprangern, ich will dir nur erklären, dass du zwar grundsätzlich nicht unrecht hast, aber weit über das Ziel hinausschießt. Lies dir meinen Post nochmals durch.




> Ich weiß nur zu gut wie und über was man sich alles aufregen kann wenn mal was passiert ist und versteh den Groll deshalb recht gut...


 Auch wieder war.. mal ein par Tage Abstand dazu gewinnen, dann kommt man meistens drauf, dass man sich eh selber in den Arsch treten sollte.  :Wink: 

@stephan: Das mit der sporttauglichkeit meinst du aber nicht ernst? Die blödesten Verletzungen kommen von den einfachsten Sachen: Ich hab mir die Zehe gebrochen als ich meinen Bruder einen Arschtritt verpaßt hab. Ich habs zusammengebracht mir beim Bogenschießen selber einen Pfeil durch die Hand zu fetzen, also wenn einer zB neben der Strecke am Radl sitzt und umfliegt und sich dabei verletzt, heißt das nicht dass er den Sport nicht ausüben sollte.
Aber du hast das eh schon relativiert also paßts wohl.

----------


## 4x_racer

> Ich hab mir die Zehe gebrochen als ich meinen Bruder einen Arschtritt verpaßt hab.

 Muhahahahahahahahaha, wie geil  :Lol:

----------


## stephan-

> @stephan: Das mit der sporttauglichkeit meinst du aber nicht ernst? Die blödesten Verletzungen kommen von den einfachsten Sachen: Ich hab mir die Zehe gebrochen als ich meinen Bruder einen Arschtritt verpaßt hab. Ich habs zusammengebracht mir beim Bogenschießen selber einen Pfeil durch die Hand zu fetzen, also wenn einer zB neben der Strecke am Radl sitzt und umfliegt und sich dabei verletzt, heißt das nicht dass er den Sport nicht ausüben sollte.
> Aber du hast das eh schon relativiert also paßts wohl.


Habs schon zurückgenommen, war Unsinn, sehe ich ja ein. Hab ja selbst geschrieben, dass es wiederum auch oft solche doofen Verletzungen gibt, das man im Stand umkippt oder bei langsamer Geschwindigkeit und sich dann richtig etwas tut. Mein Posting war nicht sonderlich durchdacht, das geb ich zu.  :Confused: 

Das mit dem Zeh ist top.  :Big Grin:  Mein Bruder hat sich mal irgendwas an der Hand gebrochen, als er meiner Schwester gegen den Kopf gehauen hat (ich weiß klingt krass, wars auch).

----------


## demolitionbobsch

@Georg: deine Posts hab ich noch am vernünftigstens gefunden, jedoch danke. Glaub ich habs jetzt auch kapiert ... 
@gamml: du sprichst mir aus der Seele und danke bist der erste der ernsthaft mal gute Besserung sagt... liebe Grüsse

----------


## mankra

> war Unsinn...


Zwar unglücklich ausgedrückt, aber kein Wunder, bei den Postings hier, aber im Kern ist schon etwas Wahres dran. 
Man kann schon durch Training und gezielter Stärkung der Muskulatur + Bänder runtersetzen.
Obs in diesem einem Fall etwas gebraucht hätte, oder nicht, wissen wir nicht, ist aber auch nicht das wirkliche Thema in dem Thread. Hier gehts eher darum, daß 10x das Wort Abzocke gefallen ist, wo Danke stehen sollte und über Spurrinnen sich aufgeregt wurde.

Für den Threadersteller und seinen Kumpel rate ich, jetzt mal nach Leogang zu fahren, da gibts echte Spurrillen zu sehen  :Twisted:  :Twisted:

----------

